# Explain this odd male behavior



## Steve (Nov 5, 2014)

I've always wondered about this and for obvious reasons have never asked.   Why do dudes feel compelled to spit into the urinal while relieving themselves?

I'm not talking the guys who have an obvious cold.  I'm talking the majority of guys who just seem to compulsively spit.  I don't get it.  Is it a genetic memory thing?  Is it cultural?  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 5, 2014)

Good question. I have no idea. It's not something I've ever felt the least desire to do.


----------



## hussaf (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't recall doing that recently.  

Maybe the answer lies in a urinal being a convenient and respectful place to spit, vice in front of others, on the floor or even outside.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 5, 2014)

:lfao::mrtoilet:

thats a peculiar post... i never done that... unlless im doing it and never noticing it... or :eye-popping:unless my subconscious is doing it... am i supposed to...

but joking aside... no


----------



## elder999 (Nov 5, 2014)

Never done it. 

Never *seen* it.

Maybe it's regional......or it's just YOU, Steve...:lfao:


----------



## Steve (Nov 5, 2014)

Lol.   This is one of those funny questions I've often wondered about.  

In my defense, it's a behavior I've observed for years all over the country.  And not just Cowboys and jocks.   Sidle up to the wall of urinals at a professional conference and half the guys are spitting. 

It's a strange behavior.  I will admit it's an odd question, but I was hoping you guys would take it for the lighthearted topic intended.  

I'm sure though that now that I've pointed it out, you'll all notice it every time.  And when you do, you'll think, "huh.  Steve is right.  And it is weird behavior!"  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it's because there's not many places indoors where it's acceptable to spit. So they take advantage of being someplace where they can get away with it - we're all basically grunting pig apes.

More strange and maddening to me is why men piss on the floor. Every police department I've ever been in, every dojo, somebody drips on the floor in front of the toilet. Talk about a bad aim. Makes me want to wipe it with their heads. In a nice way, of course.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I for one know exactly what you mean, having seen it with my own eyes many many times, and even done it myself on occasion!

I think it's learned behaviour rather than instinctive but I've seen it in more than one country and more than one part of the world, so I wouldn't say it's cultural.

I did read years ago in a novel set in medieval times that it was a ritual to keep evil spirits at bay, or some such thing, but couldn't swear as to the veracity of that.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Nov 5, 2014)

Buka said:


> More strange and maddening to me is why men piss on the floor. Every police department I've ever been in, every dojo, somebody drips on the floor in front of the toilet. Talk about a bad aim. Makes me want to wipe it with their heads. In a nice way, of course.


Actually I saw a Mythbusters episode where they proved it's not entirely our fault, bad design for that kind of precision targetry, and especially for those of us who haven't been mutilated in that department. 

It is annoying though if you're involved in cleaning it up, or even just using it after the offender.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 5, 2014)

And the fact is that it's sidespray as well-it's not like a steady stream.....go into an older place with a solid (concrete/marble/tile) floor, and there will actually e spots in front of the toilets where decades of uric acid have eroded away the surface.

The solution, of course, is emasculating: sit down to pee. 

Visited a friend whose wife insisted-to all and sundry-that they sit down to use the toilet, for this very reason.

You know, I never visited him at home again.....:lfao:


----------



## hussaf (Nov 5, 2014)

Buka said:


> I think it's because there's not many places indoors where it's acceptable to spit. So they take advantage of being someplace where they can get away with it - we're all basically grunting pig apes.
> 
> More strange and maddening to me is why men piss on the floor. Every police department I've ever been in, every dojo, somebody drips on the floor in front of the toilet. Talk about a bad aim. Makes me want to wipe it with their heads. In a nice way, of course.



Kids karate class was so notorious for this our teacher made them run and pee outside in the woods.  We pulled the boys aside and taught them a class on how to mop up the bathroom if they couldn't hit the toilet and told them they have to sit to pee.  It's mostly just kids not paying attention to what they are doing because they want to get back on the mat with their friends.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 5, 2014)

Interesting observation...:idunno:


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 5, 2014)

Think is a cover up for stage fright


----------



## Takai (Nov 5, 2014)

I have never observed this behavior and never felt compelled to do so. It must be something learned.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 5, 2014)

I spit! You can't hear me but I am roaring.


----------



## Zero (Nov 7, 2014)

All men spit when doing so, it's a reflex thing on a subconscious level, some guys just aren't aware of it.  
What is worse is when the spit lands square on the fishing tackle, a hideous situation by all accounts (especially when there's a broad waiting in the bar ready to go off with you) and not one easily extricated from when in the public gents.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 7, 2014)

Steve said:


> I've always wondered about this and for obvious reasons have never asked.   Why do dudes feel compelled to spit into the urinal while relieving themselves?
> 
> I'm not talking the guys who have an obvious cold.  I'm talking the majority of guys who just seem to compulsively spit.  I don't get it.  Is it a genetic memory thing?  Is it cultural?
> 
> ...



Strange, I've never had that urge when using urinals. 

As to why other guys do it, I couldn't say. I've never seen guys spitting in urinals after using them, then again I don't watch other guys use urinals.


----------



## Zero (Nov 7, 2014)

elder999 said:


> The solution, of course, is emasculating: sit down to pee.
> 
> Visited a friend whose wife insisted-to all and sundry-that they sit down to use the toilet, for this very reason.
> 
> You know, I never visited him at home again.....:lfao:


 Am with you on that. Wouldn't advise sitting down in any public gents either, terrible notion, especially towards the end of a night!  The odd time I have had to take my kid girl to pee in the gents, I have either:
- held her above said loo;
- had her stand on the seat rim (not one for bare feet, obviously);
- or covered the seat in copious amounts of bog-roll as a lame but passable protective layer;
anything less would be negligent.

To think that back in my youthful clubbing days (and no doubt now) kids would get together and make out big time locked in a gent's cubicle and up to their ankle's in gawd-knows what, had to be smashed off their faces


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Nov 8, 2014)

elder999 said:


> And the fact is that it's sidespray as well-it's not like a steady stream.....go into an older place with a solid (concrete/marble/tile) floor, and there will actually e spots in front of the toilets where decades of uric acid have eroded away the surface.
> 
> The solution, of course, is emasculating: sit down to pee.
> 
> ...



I'm curious to know how she brought it up in the first place, and how she enforced this rule?

Was it as soon you set foot in the place, or perhaps before you even crossed the threshold? Did you have to sign something before gaining entry?

And once inside the house, and when the time came, did she escort you to the toilet and stand outside listening, or maybe even accompany you inside and observe the procedure?

So much comedy potential, but I'm guessing you're not the only dude who only ever visited him once!


----------



## elder999 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> I'm curious to know how she brought it up in the first place, and how she enforced this rule?



She simply told you, the way some people ask you to remove your shoes when you enter their home, quite matter of factly, and maybe a little sternly.

Sternly enough that you knew she *was not* going to tolerate having to clean up pee around the outside of the toilet....:lfao:


----------



## elder999 (Nov 8, 2014)

Zero said:


> All men spit when doing so, it's a reflex thing on a subconscious level, some guys just aren't aware of it.
> What is worse is when the spit lands square on the fishing tackle, a hideous situation by all accounts (especially when there's a broad waiting in the bar ready to go off with you) and not one easily extricated from when in the public gents.



I keep my mouth shut as much as possible when using a public restroom-after 54 years, it's a reflex thing, but it started out completely conscious-if I could shut my nose without pinching it, I would do so.In any case, I'm fairly certain that I've *never* spat while peeing, and it's a fairly odd notion that expectoration is tied to urination on a some sort of reflex.....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 8, 2014)

elder999 said:


> She simply told you, the way some people ask you to remove your shoes when you enter their home, quite matter of factly, and maybe a little sternly.
> 
> Sternly enough that you knew she *was not* going to tolerate having to clean up pee around the outside of the toilet....:lfao:


After checking the medicine cabinet, it is best to leave no trace that you were ever in there.


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2014)

elder999 said:


> I keep my mouth shut as much as possible when using a public restroom-after 54 years, it's a reflex thing, but it started out completely conscious-if I could shut my nose without pinching it, I would do so. In any case, I'm fairly certain that I've *never* spat while peeing, and it's a fairly odd notion that expectoration is tied to urination on a some sort of reflex.....



You're right, I was only jesting to cover up the fact that on reflection this is something I do now and then and not for any reason I am aware of, no idea why or whether this is a nature or nurture thing?  And still not sure why Steve had to start this particular thread.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 10, 2014)

Zero said:


> You're right, I was only jesting to cover up the fact that on reflection this is something I do now and then and not for any reason I am aware of, no idea why or whether this is a nature or nurture thing?  And still not sure why Steve had to start this particular thread.



'Cause it bugs the **** out of him?

I've *never* observed this, and if I had, it would bug the **** out of me!

As it is, it bugs the **** out of me that I've never observed this-guarantee that I'll be on the lookout for it in the airports this week! :lfao:


----------



## Zero (Nov 10, 2014)

elder999 said:


> 'Cause it bugs the **** out of him?
> 
> I've *never* observed this, and if I had, it would bug the **** out of me!
> 
> As it is, it bugs the **** out of me that I've never observed this-guarantee that I'll be on the lookout for it in the airports this week! :lfao:


Yeah, now it bugs the #### outa me and I wonder if I can quit this vile habit, maybe there is an 0800-help line out there for us poor afflicted?  "0800-QUIT_THE_SPIT" or something...I need help...


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 10, 2014)

I was not aware of this _odd male behavior._


----------



## Dinkydoo (Nov 10, 2014)

I literally do this every single time. I too am in need of help.


----------



## Steve (Nov 10, 2014)

Zero said:


> You're right, I was only jesting to cover up the fact that on reflection this is something I do now and then and not for any reason I am aware of, no idea why or whether this is a nature or nurture thing?  And still not sure why Steve had to start this particular thread.



I observed the behavior and thought it would be a lighthearted, random topic to discuss.   Too much bickering lately.  Thought this would be conflict free.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't you know... Nothing is conflict free on MT, and the more inconsequential the topic would appear in a normal environment, the more conflict it'll generate!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

